# Kiribi Soft Flame Lighter



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

I enjoy my cigars on the porch using a soft flame lighter. I've been using a IM Corona Old Boy lighter for years, but always found it hard to use in any breezy conditions. I just picked up a Kiribi Kabuto lighter; also a soft flame. It is similar in looks to the Old Boy, but has a double flame making it pretty much wind proof. Although it is basically a pipe lighter, the wide angled flame also works well for cigars. Seems very well made, nice heft, and large tank. 

I've done a search on the Puff website, but got no results. Has anyone else had any experience with the Kiribi brand lighters, either good or bad?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Have seen a guy at the local Smoke Inn using a soft flame lighter. When asked, he said it was a Mikazuki or something like that. Decent looking and resembled a retro-style fluid lighter but used gas. Since I also smoke pipes and cigars, I asked about it. Once I heard the price, I just dropped the subject. Just can not bring myself to spend a hundred bucks for a lighter that I would probably lose.

For the price, I could buy a couple Ronson Jet Lights, a nice Zippo, fuel and flint for both and have money left over for a bottle of Gentleman Jack and a case of beer. Though the booze might be a contributing factor in why I lose lighters, the enjoyment factor, to me is much greater than having a status symbol lighter.


----------



## jpmanfredo (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that brand, however I recently picked up a dual lighter, torch and soft flame for under $30. I've found that it doesn't matter the price of the lighter, but the quality of the fuel.


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

Fuzzy:

The Kiribi Mikazuki is a sister to my Kabuto lighter. Both are similar, but the Mikazuki is a little fancier, having some chrome high lights. Kiribi's, like the Old Boys, are are Japanese made. I seem to remember reading that both were made under the same parent company; but don't quote me on that. 

Price I paid was well under $100.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

I really can't bring myself to spend good money on a lighter... But my smoking location doesn't typically have adverse conditions like heavy wind, and I also am not one of those guys who uses different lighter types for different vitolas or tobaccos. I do have a multitude of them, but I'll use whichever one is closest - unless I want a punch cut in which case I'll use my punch lighter.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

You can buy a lot of stick matches for a hundred bucks!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I've never heard of em but just looked em up and they look great. Will look more closely at them.


----------

